
TypeScript Express tutorial 1: Middleware, routing, and controllers - mwanago
https://wanago.io/2018/12/03/typescript-express-tutorial-routing-controllers-middleware/
======
kristiandupont
I switched from Express to Koa for a few months now and I honestly don’t
understand why this doesn’t seem to be the trend. It was a simple transition
but everything feels more correct to me, and easier to reason about.

~~~
openbasic
[https://npm.anvaka.com/#/view/2d/koa](https://npm.anvaka.com/#/view/2d/koa)

40 nodes, with one being an "unspecified" license. That's a reason not to
switch.

------
jononor
No idea what is supposed to be better about the controllers classes versus the
plain functions. Hopefully TypeScript allows some nice static type checking,
but that is not shown here...

------
tfitz237
NestJS is decent API framework that supports Typescript as well.

